# The difference



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Can someone explain the difference between SSRI"s and SNRI"s? Maybe there's only a slight difference not sure. 
And can SNRI"s make a difference if SSRIs don't seem to work to well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

SSRI (Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitor) 

SSRI's operate on serotonin. The body naturally decreases serotonin. SSRI's "inhibit" (slow or stop) this "re-uptake" (re-absorption) process.

SNRI (Selective Norepinephine Reuptake Inhibitor)

SNRI's act on two of the neurotransmitters, serotonin and norepinephrine. Like the SSRI, the SNRI also affects the body's "re-uptake", of serotonin. In addition, SNRI's decrease the re-uptake of the second neurotransmitter, norepinephrine.

Serotonin is thought to be the "mood" neurotransmitter. Norepinephrine is believed to be involved with "energy and alertness." Because SNRI's act on norepinephrine, in addition to serotonin, some believe these are more effective in treating depression, although individual patients respond differently to medication, and some feel the side effects of SNRIs are worse than those of SSRIs.


----------

